# BBQ Guru not getting up to temp



## flarin up (Apr 9, 2016)

I recently purchased a DX2 for my WSM 22, and I can't get that thing up to the 275 range for nothing. I had a layer of unlit coals covered with a chimney of lit, no water in the pan, empty cooker, and the highest it would go was 240. I'm wanting to smoke some wings at the higher temp but it just wont do it. Any advice of what I might be doing wrong?


----------



## keitha (Apr 9, 2016)

I would try opening up the top vent. More air = higher temps.

Good luck!


----------



## flarin up (Apr 9, 2016)

I've come to the conclusion that the unit is defective. I put my Maverick probe in, and its reading 257 while the digi q is at 220 and the fan is running non stop. Time to get a hold of customer service. I just bought this 3 weeks ago. Bummed.


----------



## keitha (Apr 9, 2016)

ah, that could be too...sorry to hear that.


----------



## seenred (Apr 9, 2016)

Flarin Up said:


> I've come to the conclusion that the unit is defective. I put my Maverick probe in, and its reading 257 while the digi q is at 220 and the fan is running non stop. Time to get a hold of customer service. I just bought this 3 weeks ago. Bummed.



if you're confident in the accuracy of your Maverick, it could be a bad probe on the Guru, sending a bad temp reading to the control unit?  Just a guess...their CS could probably say for sure.

Hope they get you fixed up! 

Red


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 10, 2016)

Very good company to deal with, I'm sure they will make it right.

Al


----------



## flame boss (Apr 10, 2016)

You might want to test both the BBQ Guru and Maverick probes in boiling water to see which is accurate. Unless you live at high elevation, boiling water should be 212˚F. It might be best to try to avoid dunking the probes to where the join with the cable just in case the seal isn't waterproof. If it turns out that the BBQ Guru probe is accurate, I would agree with KeithA's suggestion. Try opening the top vent more.


----------



## remsr (Jul 12, 2016)

Any one out there have enformation on the best temp controller for the WSM 221/2" I am looking at the IQ 120 and 130 and the Guru. So far any other possibilities would be greatly appreciated.
Randy


----------



## flame boss (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi Randy,

I do not like to make sales posts here or on other forums, but since you ask on a thread that includes my post... This is a good time to announce that all parts are finally made for Flame Boss 200 & 100 redesigned for WSM (our Universal version). We expect to finish assembly and start shipping by July 22. Preorders are being accepted. I hope that you will add Flame Boss 200 and 100 to your list.


----------



## remsr (Jul 12, 2016)

What is the range of the wifi on the flame boss? And how does it hook up to the WSM 221/2" the IQ 130 has s 750' range but may not be available for iPhone which is what I have. $349.00 is almost what I pairs for my smoker. That is something I am trying to get past on these controllers.


----------



## flame boss (Jul 12, 2016)

The new Universal blower assembly will include a manifold (dog bowl) similar to the one that Pitmaster IQ uses. You will bolt this manifold to your WSM before starting the fire and the blower will snap into the manifold.

It is hard to give you a real world WiFi range. I am sure that there are best case scenarios that match the 750' range you mention. WiFi range is dependent upon many factors. It will especially be reduced by walls and other solid barriers.

One big difference between the two is that you will connect a 200 to your wireless router, not directly to your phone. We use a cloud implementation. Your 200 connects to our servers through your home wireless network. Once a 200 is online you will be able to monitor and control your cook from anywhere that you have Internet access. You could be 1000 miles away. If you go out to where you use your smoker, you should be able to use your phone to see if you have a WiFi signal from your wireless router. It will not need to be a strong signal since the 200 is a low bandwidth device. It only sends a small amount of data to our servers about once per second.


----------



## remsr (Jul 12, 2016)

That really sounds good infact better than the competition but your price is higher then the  competition, I am still trying to get OK with spending $350 of my most favorite dollars.  
Randy,


----------



## masswineguy (Jul 16, 2016)

I just received a new Party Q from bbq guru. After reading this thread I hope it's a good one.


----------

